# what breed is my Gabby?



## ionestar (Jun 18, 2004)

She probably is domestic shorhaired... I love her green eyes I was wondering if you can tell her breed.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Looks like a domestic shorthair, very cute


----------



## kapatrik (May 4, 2005)

She is a beauty :love2 And she has cool scratchingple too!


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Please read the sticky: http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=15252

/Sol, Moderator


----------

